# Raptors @ Bucks, Mar. 26th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*March 26th, 2006
Milwaukee, WI
Bradley Center
3:30PM EST
The Score
*​</td><td bgcolor=#683080>*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td> <td>*26-43*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*34-35*​</td><td bgcolor=#683080>*Milwaukee Bucks​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#683080>*Charlie Bell
Guard
6'3"
200#
Michigan State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#680880>*Michael Redd
Guard
6'6"
215#
Ohio State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#680880>*Bobby Simmons
Guard/Forward
6'6"
228#
DePaul​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
230#
Georgia Tech​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#680880>*Andrew Bogut
Forward/Centre
7'
245#
Utah​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Pape Sow
Forward/Centre
6'10"
250#
Cal St./Fullerton​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#680880>*Jamaal Magloire
Centre
6'11"
259#
Kentucky​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

should b an interesting one..

anyone else notice we're 6 1/2 games back of playoffs? with 13 games left. i kno its not gonna happen, but imagine we didnt lose 9 out of our last 10 in feb-march. damnnnn.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, if we go 7-6 from here on out, we'll have our third straight 33-49 season!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

aizn said:


> should b an interesting one..
> 
> anyone else notice we're 6 1/2 games back of playoffs? with 13 games left. i kno its not gonna happen, but imagine we didnt lose 9 out of our last 10 in feb-march. damnnnn.


or didnt have that 1-15 start...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah. I know this year's record is most likely going to be the same/worse than last years, but I think this year's team is better compared to last year's. It sounds odd to say that, but the only reason we had that 1-15 start was because we had to assimilate the rookies.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Vinsanity said:


> or didnt have that 1-15 start...


i took out the 1-15 start cause that's somewhat acceptable (new team, lotsa question marks surrounding the team). the 1-9 stretch was rough cause right b4 that, we were on such a high note.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Well at least Eric Williams isn't starting at centre against the Bucks this time.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lets go for 2 in a row.

*Go Raptors!*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking back now, I don't know what Babcock was thinking when he said we probably wouldn't win as many games as last year. With all the rookies on this team, it just really demoralized them. You could just see it early on. They just didn't expect to win many games.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Looking back now, I don't know what Babcock was thinking when he said we probably wouldn't win as many games as last year. With all the rookies on this team, it just really demoralized them. You could just see it early on. They just didn't expect to win many games.


I really doubt that comment made any real impact on the team's ability to play basketball and win games. Losing this season was also part and parcel of the rebuilding process.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> Yeah. I know this year's record is most likely going to be the same/worse than last years, but I think this year's team is better compared to last year's. It sounds odd to say that, but the only reason we had that 1-15 start was because we had to assimilate the rookies.




That's not very true, during that 1-15 stretch, our rooks played better than our vets.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd be very pleased with a Raptor loss and a Magic win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Redd has looked really unimpressive against us this season. He's due for a big game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh jammed/sprained his thumb and he's on the bench right now. He's going to the locker room now. Hope he get's better.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh isn't going to return.

54-57 Bucks at Halftime.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Guess we're lucky to still be in this one.

Villanueva is having a nice game so far.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, James has 3 turnovers already in the 3rd quarter, what's happening?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors are coming out strong in the 3rd though, and have a 5 point lead right now with 7 minutes left in the Q.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM! MoPete for three.

He has 15 points.

70-69 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL, looking at the play-by-play, I'm just like, _we have a Williams?_... then I look down to the box score and I'm like oh yeah, ERIC WILLIAMS!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And I'm guessing Bosh isn't coming back into the game...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Villy with 28 points so far this game!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

3 rebounds for the Raps in the 3rd quarter... wow.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors up by 3 going into the 4th Quarter.

Charlie-V has a career high 28 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps staying with it.

Charlie is an offensive force today.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

So the Raptors come out strong in the third quarter, outscoring the Bucks by 6 in the frame. Let's hope they can do the same in the 4th and close it out.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow Charlie-V with 33 points.

He is *sizzling* hot right now.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I just turned on the computer quickly before off to work. CV seems to have just put the team on his back and taken over.
Really makes me excited for his potential if he can drop this many points this late in his rookie season.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM! Mike James for three!

Great play by MoPete to keep the ball alive.

102-100 Raptors with 4:12 left in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Make that 39 points for Charlie-V.

104-102 Raptors.

Mike James is 2 assists away from a double-double.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hmmmm


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Crazy ball game at the Bradley Center.

Charlie-V with 42 points! Thats the most points put up by a Raptors rookie in a game.

Tied at 107.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, Charlie V.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Joe Smith makes 1 out of 2 free throws.

Charlie-V with the rebound.

Big possesion for the Raptors.

109-107 Bucks with :22.9 ticks left in the 4th Quarter


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tie game. Bucks will get last possession.

Guard the corners! Don't foul!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MoPete misses the layup and Charlie-V with the rebound and cleans it up.

He now has 44 pts. CHARLIE VILLANUEVA FOR ROY!

Tied at 109 with :09 seconds left in the 4th.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

YES! Overtime baby, OVERTIME!

Wow, I thought that last shot by Milwaukee was gonna go in.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, Charlie V........ONIONS ONIONS BABY!!!!!!!!!

Its OT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I almost turned it off when MJ wasted three possessions in like 35 seconds.

OT--lets go Charlie!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bring on the overtime. Very impressive for the Raps to do this without Bosh.

Aren't you glad we ended up with Charlie over Bogut?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, how hot is Chucky-V right now in the game?

Damn, the dudes got 46 pts.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

46! Holy crap.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

HELL YEAH!

Matt Bonner for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

POP EM LIKE SKITTLES™!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn. Redd is having a nice one.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Have No Fear Charlie V Is Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

That was a nice pass by Mike James. He needs to stop taking stupid shots, and start giving it up to his teammates.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> 46! Holy crap.


Tell James to ****ing pass him the ball.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Holy crap is right. Charlie's a freak. :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joe Smith as taken 4 shots and he has like 20 points. Tough.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Somehow Mo Pete gets called for a foul when he has inside position going for a defensive rebound.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nooooo, raps down by 6 and with 45s to go and eva only has 46.



cmon Eva for 50!!!!! CMON GET IT GET IT!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sam Mitchell just got tossed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Even if we lose this game I think we are going to take a lot out of it.

Edit: Sam Mitchell has finally had enough, gets tossed. Good for him. Officiating tonight has made this game very, very difficult for us to win.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raptors just can't get it done in OT.

125-114 Bucks, FINAL/OT.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

tossed, huh???


he got Ejected out of the game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

48 is a monster game, though somewhat meaningless because it was a loss.

Still, Charlie has to be the favourite now for runner-up ROY.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sweet loss. Go Orlando.

Charlie's going to be a great one. 6 of 10 from 3. wow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> tossed, huh???
> 
> he got Ejected out of the game?


He took his gum out of his mouth, tossed it down, and tore into the ref, getting the double-tech and ejection. Sticking up for his guys.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

**** you Mike


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

speedythief said:


> He took his gum out of his mouth, tossed it down, and tore into the ref, getting the double-tech and ejection. Sticking up for his guys.





wow!!!


What triggered this? The mo-p call?


damn it, Eva finishes with a bucket short of 50.
and one rebound short of a double double.

:curse:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yes, the loose ball foul on Joe Smith was the catalyst. But there were bad calls both ways all game. Sam didn't want to get thrown out until the game was out of reach.


I wonder what the rookie record for single-game scoring is? CV must be close to it.


Terry Stotts is crazy keeping Magloire and Bogut on the bench after the first half. Why would those guys both be in the doghouse?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I wanna know the scoring highs for a rookie as well.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

I HATE MIKE JAMES......i think it was Team Mao who had the sig saying that Mike James plays for the name on the back of the jersey.....its sooo true...he goig out to get his own...i really wish we dont sign him this year...a good UNSELFISH pg (even if he was a shoot first PG) needs to realize when his teammate is hot and give him the ball and try to create for him....i cant believe Mike James kept looking for his own....oh yah...that Kid Charlie is preety damn good...Steven A Smith shuold loose his job...he shoulld be fired and fined....he needs to call Charlie down to his TV show (i forget the name) i kiss his feet on National TV...and beg for mercy....


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mike James showed again tonight why the Raptors should not resign him. He's a selfish player, and he's gonna want too much money.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> I HATE MIKE JAMES......i think it was Team Mao who had the sig saying that Mike James plays for the name on the back of the jersey.....its sooo true...he goig out to get his own...i really wish we dont sign him this year...a good UNSELFISH pg (even if he was a shoot first PG) needs to realize when his teammate is hot and give him the ball and try to create for him....i cant believe Mike James kept looking for his own....oh yah...that Kid Charlie is preety damn good...Steven A Smith shuold loose his job...he shoulld be fired and fined....he needs to call Charlie down to his TV show (i forget the name) i kiss his feet on National TV...and beg for mercy....




I def would want a public apology on national TV.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Charlie's game was sooo good that the Raptors are considering firing CollAngelo & re-hiring Babcock. :biggrin: Still 32 field goal attempts to 3 free throw attempts is bad but I don't want to take anything away from a special performance. VC's scoring record was very much in danger today.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

I hope Bosh noticed how bad of team player James was today, unless he wants to comeback for 4 mil a year I'd tell him to get lost


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Did u guys see when Charlie missed the last 3, and Mike James said something to him.

I thought he said "Why didn't you drive", but my friend and little brother said he said "Why didn't you pass".

Love to get your opinions on it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ "Pass" wouldn't make sense. The game was out of reach. Since he needed 2 I'm inclined to believe James said "drive".


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

I saw that too, it looked like James cared more about CV31 getting the 50 then Charlie did. It doesn't surprise me because thats the type of person James is, Charlie V could of had 60 if James would of passed the ball more in the 4th and OT.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Guys, loosen up. If Mike James was making those shots you wouldn't be saying anything. Charlie V still had 32 shots in this game, so it's obvious he was getting a lot of touches. There was a couple of times when I thought Mike James should have passed it instead of opting to shoot, but he's won a lot of ball games for us by making those kind of shots. He did end up with 10 assists in the game as well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bring on the overtime. Very impressive for the Raps to do this without Bosh.
> 
> Aren't you glad we ended up with Charlie over Bogut?


You have to wonder how much better Bogut would be if Milwaukee had a plan for him. I don't know why you draft a centre with the top pick then find another one to take his place. Then sit them both for half the game.


----------



## bci3434 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Charlie V*

He played good 2nite 48 he probily heard about Ucon losing and took his anger out by barely missing


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why did they fire Terry Porter again? Didn't they have a better record a couple of years back under him, even though they clearly did not have as much talent as they do now?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Guys, loosen up. If Mike James was making those shots you wouldn't be saying anything. Charlie V still had 32 shots in this game, so it's obvious he was getting a lot of touches. There was a couple of times when I thought Mike James should have passed it instead of opting to shoot, but he's won a lot of ball games for us by making those kind of shots. He did end up with 10 assists in the game as well.


yea, i think it's been said about Mike James b4, but he's the kinda guy u love to hate, but hate to love.. or sometin 2 that effect. he's clutch sometimes, but man oh man, wen he doesnt make the erratic shots he takes, he gets serious heat for it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, I liked Pape's energy out there today. He did get faked out pretty bad early in the 2nd half, but he was just trying to be aggressive. He's relentless out there. His rebounding has improved of late, and he's starting to look a lot more comfortable around the bucket.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ For someone who is supposed to be raw meat his offensive game isn't that bad. He shows a bit of poise. Right now his biggest issue is that he wants to block every shot and pass on defense which hurts more than it helps.


What did everyone think of Hoff getting the really early hook tonight? I don't think Sam trusts him at all and I really can't picture him developing into a good player in Toronto under those conditions. I want to see what BC can do with him in the summer either in terms of getting a big man coach or something like that, or trading him.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Guys, loosen up. If Mike James was making those shots you wouldn't be saying anything. Charlie V still had 32 shots in this game, so it's obvious he was getting a lot of touches. There was a couple of times when I thought Mike James should have passed it instead of opting to shoot, but he's won a lot of ball games for us by making those kind of shots. He did end up with 10 assists in thegame as well.


i dont think i would be happy if he was making those shots...i think i would still be pissed..i think it was more of him recognizing that his teammate was hot and giving him the shots rather then forcing the issue himself....i do agree there were a lot of games were Mike James does make those shots..but not after his shooting this game was soo bad...and i still think that he plays more for himself then anybody else....


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

whats the deal with Bosh's injury. 

I haven't seen it.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> ^ Yes, the loose ball foul on Joe Smith was the catalyst. But there were bad calls both ways all game. Sam didn't want to get thrown out until the game was out of reach.
> 
> 
> *I wonder what the rookie record for single-game scoring is? CV must be close to it.*
> ...



According to Hoopsvibe the rookie recored for most points in a single game by a rookie is 58 by Wilt Chamberlain. This was last updated on March 15 2005 but i dont think any rookie surpassed 58 in the last year.

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba/nba_articles/nba_records_scoring-ar13369.html


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder what's top 5 then!?!


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Any Bosh Updates?


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Flush said:


> Any Bosh Updates?


I haven't heard anything yet, but if he isn't a 110% he shouldn't play. We gotta start thinking about the draft people!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Marshall_42 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, but if he isn't a 110% he shouldn't play. We gotta start thinking about the draft people!


Chris was pissed about having an 81 beside his name for last season. I doubt he misses any time. He has a few days to heal anyways.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Flush said:


> Any Bosh Updates?


x-rays are negative.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i'd rather bosh not play cause he could do some serious damage to his thumb if he came back 2 soon.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

agreed that we should sit bosh rather than push him. no use in making a bad situation worse at this point in the season. 


I wish that Charlie coulda had this game, statistically, in a win at home.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> I HATE MIKE JAMES......i think it was Team Mao who had the sig saying that Mike James plays for the name on the back of the jersey.....its sooo true...he goig out to get his own...i really wish we dont sign him this year...a good UNSELFISH pg (even if he was a shoot first PG) needs to realize when his teammate is hot and give him the ball and try to create for him....i cant believe Mike James kept looking for his own....oh yah...that Kid Charlie is preety damn good...Steven A Smith shuold loose his job...he shoulld be fired and fined....he needs to call Charlie down to his TV show (i forget the name) i kiss his feet on National TV...and beg for mercy....


 What makes this loss even more heartbreaking than usual is how close the game was in the fourth and the superb performance from Charlie V. 

I can picture Steven A. Smith feeling really stupid right now and it's making me happy. haha. I agree, Charlie should be given an apology from Smith on national tv.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Steven A. Smith wasn't insulting Charlie on draft night but more of RB. He said no disrespect to Charlie since he will be a great player in the league but he just didn't understand why RB would draft someone who is the same position as Bosh when they had needs in every other position besides PF. No one had Charlie in the top ten either.

Now, clearly we have seen Charlie and Chris play very well together and the pick worked out well but you can't help but think that those comments really did inspire CV to play even harder.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rapsfan33 said:


> Steven A. Smith wasn't insulting Charlie on draft night but more of RB. He said no disrespect to Charlie since he will be a great player in the league but he just didn't understand why RB would draft someone who is the same position as Bosh when they had needs in every other position besides PF. No one had Charlie in the top ten either.
> 
> Now, clearly we have seen Charlie and Chris play very well together and the pick worked out well but you can't help but think that those comments really did inspire CV to play even harder.




By saying that he was saying that CV Wasn't worth the high pick and that he should of been drafted much lower. That was a direct knock at eva. That is separated from that whole raps being set at the PF position.


so yes he was insulting Eva. By the way he is playing right now, he should of been picked top 3.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Did Steven A ever say sorry to Charlie?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

This are the records Eva broke/tied :

-the most points ever scored by a Raptor rookie; Marcus Camby had 37 in March, 1997;

-the most points scored by an NBA rookie this year; Raymond Felton had 31 on February 25;

-the second most points ever scored by a Raptor in a game; Vince Carter had days of 51 and 48 in his tenure;

-the most field goals ever scored by a Raptor in a game, tying the 20 Carter had in his 48-point outing


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> This are the records Eva broke/tied :
> 
> 
> -the most field goals ever scored by a Raptor in a game, tying the 20 Carter had in his 48-point outing



Most FGA or FGM?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

awesome! he is a top 3 rookie for sure :clap: and with him and CB4 the raptor is gonna be a very exciting team to watch :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Charlie said AI scored 50 points in 1997. No rookie has had a bigger scoring game since. So what Charlie did comes around about once a decade. Wow.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Most FGA or FGM?


its gotta be FGM...it would be hard to score 48 points with only 20 attempts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

he did hit 6 3pters after all....


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm surprised we lost this game. it looked like we were in control from the start, really. we appeared more focused than milwaukee, imo, we had a player score 48, yet we still lost. i don't know if that's the mark of a good team (on the part of the bucks) but i really didn't think they deserved to win. learning curve, i s'pose.

but 48? wow. don't know where that came from. and leo was right (about a couple of things)- he didn't dominate the ball at all. he was obviously looking at the hoop a lot more as the game wore on but he didn't demand _any_thing- not till the final whistle. sweet game for him. he totally surprised me. given his game and his demeanour, i wouldn't have thought he had it in him- it's just not his style, imo- but he shoved that in my face. good for you, v. i'm sure we'll win the game next time.

overall, it's games like these that are increasingly popping up and getting me excited for our future with sam. as i said, our team was focused. focused. everyone was playing at 100%. no one took the afternoon off, and look where we were: in milwaukee, in front of a morbid crowd in late-march, playoff hopes all but written off, nothing to play for but meat & potatoes- and we looked rather solid.

i think it was emphasized by watching the bucks- leo was right about that too, i thought, in terms of their quality individual talent. they have a lot of pieces- a lot. and 'good' pieces. yet they're... underachieving on that basis. it's got to be tough to be a bucks fan. terry stotts just isn't getting out of his team what sam is of ours. sam might not be the most creative x's and o's artist, but he's getting it (somehow). i don't know if that has to do with his youth, his passion, his whatever, but you aren't likely to see this team bend over on any given night. complacency doesn't seem to be in our vocabulary and that's fantastic. i hope sam can stick around for a few more seasons. i'd love to see what he could do with/bring out of a playoff team. 

peace


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Marshall_42 said:


> Did Steven A ever say sorry to Charlie?


 Nope. He should though.


----------

